# Five-a-side football in Barcelona?



## jimkennedy (Jul 19, 2010)

Googling 'football Barcelona' returns a lot of results as you can imagine, but none very useful to me. Does anyone know where or how I would go about finding a weekly five-a-side game of football in Barcelona? Nothing serious, not looking to join a competitive league, just a bunch of guys looking for another punter...

Jim.


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Several barrios have such leagues. Barceloneta to name one. I have often seen such pitches in suburbs such as Cornella or L'Hospitalet too. The thing is, most teams are literally pub teams, so to become involved in a team you'll have to frequent the specific pub. Although I guess this is not such a big sacrifice to make


----------

